# UberGrim's Construction.



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all,

In case anyone is interested,
We've finally put together the story of how we built UberGrim, Our 2009 giant grim reaper entrance.

Hope you all enjoy! http://screamingscarecrow.com/halloween-related-stuff/halloween-props/ubergrim-construction-p1/










Thanks for looking
Cheers SS.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story.

I would never in a million years attempt anything like this but I love reading how people put their haunts together.
I still love the coffin door!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such an impressive prop, SS.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I Love, Love, Love that ... so damn wicked
well done!!

Si


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I was wondering how you got something so tall to be structurally sound


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool! I also like the cemetery fence..I saw a bunch of those ground fencings at Walgreens and almost bought them for toppers as well, but there weren't enough of them there to make it work. Where did you get all the toppers? can you get them online?

Ok, back to the reaper, simply awesome. That's alot of carpentry I don't think I will attempt, but it's nice to see how it was done. Thanks!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That is so freakin cool!!! I just set that pic as my background. Wicked job!!!


----------

